# convict and bushynose



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

here are a few pics.
convict & bushynose eating cucumber


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

very awesome!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Very handsome Convict! I love the bristlie!!! I've got some starlights and albinos, but no bristles on the noses yet!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys, yeah im waiting for some babies to start drivin me nuts with the pair of convicts we have.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

You shouldn't have to wait long!! They are aquatic rabbits! LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah she is showing her red yellow and blue beautiful colors, ill have to post a pic of her too.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

When filling with eggs, I think the females are even more beautiful than males!! Can't wait for the pics! have fun, Shannon


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

:fish: omg!! the brown blob thing is super cute...
i LOVE HER!! or him.. can u name her Princess dexter for me??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no i cant, sorry


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

ah, thats too bad.


----------

